# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Help With Microsoft Access

## kasy

Hi,

I have a query that groups data and produces two totals for each
group. A second query takes this first query as its input and
divides one total by the other for each group. Is it possible to do
this in one step?

Kasy
<a href='http://corbincreative.com/'>Microsoft Access</a>

----------


## Allan Murphy

No. You need two queries one to give you the total the other to give you the result.

----------


## filo

Thanks for you answer Allan. I will keep this in my mind.

----------


## database007

You can do with third query.
I am also a database designer. I am an Oracle Certified Professional (OCP).
For more information visit my profile 

** Link Removed by Site Staff. **

----------

